# Cat wont pee in litter box but WILL use potty pad??



## texastami (Sep 13, 2002)

My little man... Prince.... has a slight problem... and its confusing the heck outta us...

He is about 1.5 lbs.. the runt of the litter... my BABY... has urge incontinenance that the vet said should clear up as he gets a bit older...

he will use the litter box to poop most of the time, but when he doesn't he will go to a certain spot that usually has the puppy pad (for when my grand puppy comes to visit..)

Now keep in mind, if the pad isn't there, then he will pee in other places (newspapers, rug, plastic bag, etc) which is part of his urge issue.... 

But since I have left the potty pad down even when grand puppy isn't here, he is consistently using the pad to potty.... I know its a NO BRAINER right? Leave the potty pad down for the kitten.... but the burning question is.......

WHATS THE DEAL??? I can't find anything on cats using puppy potty pads... 

Anyone have any ideas? CAT POOP is kinda disgusting on the potty pad, but it beats the carpet any day!!! 

I was wondering if it was the JUMping up into the litter box that he can't do... when he needs to urinate...


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I think he likes the texture of the puppy pad and seeks it out. I would keep him in a smaller area where the only option is the kitty litter for him to use until he gets used to it. A shorter edge might help the little guy


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

You could also try a different kind of cat litter, if what you are using is scented try unscented.


----------



## pamda (Oct 14, 2004)

How about a box with lower sides with a pad in it? Then slowly change to a softer liter. Unscented of course.


----------

